# Dock Apple Watch Series 4, 44mm



## Gone (22 Septembre 2018)

BOnjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'un dock pour ma nouvel apple watch series 4 44mm, je voulais savoir si vous savez si ce dock est compatible avec les nouvelles tailles de Watch ? 

https://www.amazon.fr/Orzly®-Night-...d=1537631890&sr=8-3&keywords=dock+apple+watch

Avez-vous un modèle à me conseiller ? 
J'hésite aussi avec celui là https://www.amazon.fr/Spigen-Suppor...d=1537631890&sr=8-5&keywords=dock+apple+watch

Merci d'avance.


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Septembre 2018)

Il ne devrait y avoir aucun problème. Les dimensions des montres sont très proches et le support n'étant pas fermé ça laisse pas mal d'espace.
Le premier modèle me semble plus adapté.


----------



## Gone (22 Septembre 2018)

C'est ce que je pensais aussi mais vu qu'il ne parle pas de compatibilité avec la séries 4, je préfère etre sur !  

Si vous avez d'autres modèles je suis preneur !


----------



## Gone (22 Septembre 2018)

D'ailleurs votre watch vous la recherchez simplement avec la galet fournis à même sur une table de nuit ou vous avez investis dans un dock ?


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Septembre 2018)

Perso, le dock ne me passionne pas plus que ça, je recharge ma montre de nuit, dans le bureau, et dock ou pas dock, aucune importance. Le galet/câble d'origine me suffisent.
Bon, mais tout bien considéré ce dock n'est pas cher du tout et sur une table de nuit il permet la lecture en position "pendule" de la montre...


----------



## Mcbm (12 Octobre 2018)

Je recharge la mienne sur le dock Apple et il parfait avec la série 4.


----------



## Fullcrum (14 Mars 2019)

Salut

Moi je viens de recevoir celui-là ici

Pas chère et pratique ça m’agaçait d’avoir la montre en " vrak " sur le chevet ... pour 10 roros ...


----------



## NSI (19 Mars 2019)

Je suis en passe de prendre celui-là pour mon AW 44 mm et mon Xs Max :

PUGO TOP Stand Replacement for Apple Watch Series 4 3 2 1, Holder Support Silicone Cable de Charge Support Fur iwatch 38mm/40mm & 42mm/44mm(2 in 1 Stand-Argent) 

https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B077F7XM8X/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_yTvKCbY9FM7BC


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2019)

J'avais la très élégante station de recharge d'Apple mais elle est récemment tombée en panne. Du coup je me suis offert celle-ci d'Elago... de quoi faire battre le coeur de la  macounette


----------



## NSI (25 Mars 2019)

Très sympa l'Elago @Macounette  Je la garde en réserve mais j'aimerais un dock mixte iPhone/Apple Watch et pour le moment je ne trouve rien de mieux que celui mis en lien.


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2019)

NSI a dit:


> Très sympa l'Elago @Macounette  Je la garde en réserve mais j'aimerais un dock mixte iPhone/Apple Watch et pour le moment je ne trouve rien de mieux que celui mis en lien.


Et qu'en penses-tu de celui-ci?


----------



## Fullcrum (25 Mars 2019)

Macounette a dit:


> Du coup je me suis offert celle-ci d'Elago..



Nan ! j'avais longuement hésité a prendre celui là, le côté vintage me plaisait ... du coup je ne sais si je vais pas acheter celui là en plus ...


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Mars 2019)

Macounette a dit:


> J'avais la très élégante station de recharge d'Apple mais elle est récemment tombée en panne. Du coup je me suis offert celle-ci d'Elago... de quoi faire battre le coeur de la  macounette


Elle va être en promo dans 3 jours chez Aliexpress:
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/W3-S..._expid=471667b7-0d91-4cd9-84d4-efc2ac43d600-4


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Mars 2019)

Macounette a dit:


> Et qu'en penses-tu de celui-ci?


Et celui là (3 en 1) bientôt en promo:
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/3-en...expid=c76d8095-075d-42b0-a759-55b6f4d18b57-26


----------



## NSI (26 Mars 2019)

@Macounette  : j'aime bien mais je privilégie un dock avec un connecteur intégré pour l'iPhone 
@pepeye66 : pas mal du tout. Je mets dans les possibles


----------



## Macounette (26 Mars 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Elle va être en promo dans 3 jours chez Aliexpress:
> https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/W3-Stand-Blanc-Vintage-Apple-Moniteur-Prend-En-Charge-Table-de-Chevet-Mode-de-Gestion-Des/32873571099.html?spm=a2g0w.search0204.3.29.7eda23587XDO2I&transAbTest=ae803_5&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_10065_10068_319_10892_317_10696_10084_453_454_10083_10618_10304_10307_10820_10821_537_10302_536_10902_10843_10059_10884_10887_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_58,ppcSwitch_0&algo_pvid=471667b7-0d91-4cd9-84d4-efc2ac43d600&algo_expid=471667b7-0d91-4cd9-84d4-efc2ac43d600-4


Intéressant. Est-ce bien vendu par Elago?
Parce que je me suis fait avoir la première fois, j'ai acheté une "version en promo" sur un site chinois et finalement j'ai eu droit à une bête impression 3D toute moche...


----------



## Macounette (26 Mars 2019)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Nan ! j'avais longuement hésité a prendre celui là, le côté vintage me plaisait ... du coup je ne sais si je vais pas acheter celui là en plus ...


YOLO, man


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Mars 2019)

Macounette a dit:


> Intéressant. Est-ce bien vendu par Elago?
> Parce que je me suis fait avoir la première fois, j'ai acheté une "version en promo" sur un site chinois et finalement j'ai eu droit à une bête impression 3D toute moche...


Avec ce vendeur (et surtout ses fournisseurs) tout est possible...je ne peux garantir la conformité du produit avec la photo ou même les spécifs.


----------



## NSI (26 Mars 2019)

C'est tout le problème d'Aliexpress... Il faut acheter en toute connaissance de cause et, clairement, pour être certain de la provenance de l'article, mieux vaut s'adresser à la marque, quand bien même le produit sortirait de la même ligne de production....


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Mars 2019)

Eh oui, pour cette raison je n'achète chez ce fournisseur que des produits à faible coût et en franco.


----------



## NSI (26 Avril 2019)

NSI a dit:


> Je suis en passe de prendre celui-là pour mon AW 44 mm et mon Xs Max :
> 
> PUGO TOP Stand Replacement for Apple Watch Series 4 3 2 1, Holder Support Silicone Cable de Charge Support Fur iwatch 38mm/40mm & 42mm/44mm(2 in 1 Stand-Argent)
> 
> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B077F7XM8X/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_yTvKCbY9FM7BC


Support reçu et installé  Très content de mon achat


----------

